# Best shoe brand in India for Formal and Casual !!!!



## Skyh3ck (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi guys

Since many of the online shopping sites are selling lots of cloths and shoe brand now, i am eager to know which is the best shoe brand we can trust for quality and VFM

Please suggest based on your experience, which are the good shoe brands in india

* BATA
* Red Tape
* Lee Cooper
* Hush Puppies
* Woodland
* Etc.

Please suggest based on your experience


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2014)

Hush Puppies or Bata are best from my experience.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2014)

I think mostly brand may depend based on the type of shoes you want. For example recently I bought Puma Sports shoes and they are pretty good.
Red Tape and Lee Cooper brand also are good for formal wear.
Woodland is more popular for the rugged look.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bata for slippers and sandals. 
Woodland for a rugged looking shoes ( like ajayritik said) 
Lee cooper and Fila for casual shoes. 
Hush puppies for a formal look.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 28, 2014)

is Bata an Indian brand, my searches shows that Hush puppies are from Bata only, but Bata is way cheaper than Hp and Lee copper.

A formal shoe from Bata starts at 1000, Lee copper from 2400 and hush puppies from above 3000

it seems bata is way to go for pricing and quality


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2014)

I wear only Bata. Cheap and good!

I only own 1 pair of Bata sandals, 1 pair of Bata Rs. 60 dark blue dotted slippers (now Rs. 150!?!?), 1 pair of Woodland shoes which I got in a sale and 1 pair of Power (again Bata) jogging shoes.

Net spend for all of the above has been less than Rs. 2500.


----------



## seamon (Nov 29, 2014)

^Wow that's economical!!

I have 2 pairs of Reebok's, both ~8k and 1 branded Leather shoes for formal occasion. I forgot the brand name. ~5k


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 29, 2014)

really man, do people spend too much on shoes, i always wonder, how much percentage of salary a person willing to pay for  show, i will keep it upto 5 to 10 % provided the shoes is from good brand and looks good and has some VFM. 

man i do go to mall and big shops, and when i see price tag of those things, like a shirt for Rs 2000, a jeans for rs 3000, man i wonder who can buy all those cosly cloths,

but i know if people are running business for years they do make money and profits, so there are buyers for that


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2014)

I bought  Puma shoes from Flipkart  sale. Actual  price  in stores around  10k but got it for 6k. People at office are making fun of me for spending  so much on shoes.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2014)

if you want to buy shoes from a good brand, wait for clearance sales.. they happen in almost all major shopping malls like reliance footpath etc
I got Reebok Zignano Burn for 2.5k even though their actual cost is around 3.5k


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2014)

What is Reliance  Footpath? Did you mean  Reliance  Foot Prints  or clearance sale kept on Footpaths every weekend?


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol @ reliance footpath  ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2014)

OOooopps i meant Reliance Footprint.. my bad


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a pair of Numero Uno boots recently for 3000 rs. Good for both office and casual use.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 29, 2014)

There is a friend of mine who owns 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 30, 2014)

Please dont associate woodland          with "formals" .Apparently ,they make good shoes that last long .
And dont go by brand names blindly ,I had my 250 rs sneakers running for 7 years successfully(planning to put in my showcase /hung up the ceiling in memmory of college days) along with 1.5  k formals that lasted for a month.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 1, 2014)

seriously man, how many pair a guy needs, i know girls watns everything matching, but a guy with 10 pair of shoes, ???

i would keep a black pair for formal, a brown pair wihich works with formal as well as casual, and pair of loafer for normal walk on streets, market etc, that is more than enough

- - - Updated - - -

any way i came to that Bata is not indian brand and they also own Hush Puppies (very costly brand)


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2014)

There are some Woodland models that almost look OK for a formal setting but really formal per se. But they do last long! I know a friend who wore the same pair for 5 years of his student life!
I generally prefer them these days for all occasions. Pure leather formals are too high maintenance for my laziness


----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2014)

Bata is Best and woodland is amazing if you are gonna use it for outside use.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> any way i came to that Bata is not indian brand and they also own Hush Puppies (very costly brand)


Just because it stocks Hush Puppies does that imply that Bata is not an Indian Brand.
In that case most of the supermarkets keep imported stuff does that make them Not Indian?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Just because it stocks Hush Puppies does that imply that Bata is not an Indian Brand.
> In that case most of the supermarkets keep imported stuff does that make them Not Indian?



no i am not saying because of that, but i have searched on net and found just check this link

Bata Shoes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was founded in 1894 in Austria, currently they have headquater in Switzerland. All these years i thought they are indian, as in every corner in city we find they sign borad. 



> [h=2]Bata brands[edit][/h]*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e3/Bata_Stores_Wenceslas_2005.jpg/220px-Bata_Stores_Wenceslas_2005.jpg
> Bata Store Wenceslas Square inPrague, the Czech Republic - 2005​
> 
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

I think we should keep this thread to discuss everything about shoes, ok guys share your experience with shoe, 

How many pair do you own ?
Costliest shoe you bought?
What you prefer Formal, Loafer, Sports, sneaker ?

just for fun and chit chat


----------



## sophietaylor1601 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think Bata is best brand.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 2, 2015)

Recently bought two formals.
Knotty derby(synthetic leather,haven't used it,yet)
Alberto Torressi(leather,seems nice)


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 12, 2015)

Have you tried red tape


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 12, 2015)

Trust me i have 3 different pairs of shoes one are boots one sneakers and one black formal


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 21, 2015)

I like Lee Cooper they are good, but will try red tape. Now my office shoes are in bad condition will see if any clearance or good sale coming in malls in mumbai


----------

